# Avantcard Cashback €144 per year - New & existing customers



## Chuckey (5 Aug 2021)

Hi all,

I spotted this in the Bargain Alerts thread of boards.ie








						Avantcard Cashback €144 - New & existing customers
					

Avantcard have launched a Rewards+ card recently.




					www.boards.ie
				




I have a MBNA gold card for the last 15+ years. (now avantcard)
Thread says that 

"The cashback can apply to existing customers, you just need to call them to sign up +353 71 959 4040."
*
I wonder if there are any downsides to switching?*
Obviously, I'd want to keep my credit limit etc.

Thread also says that account number of new card will be issued.

FAQ is here
[broken link removed]

*Has anyone else looked into this?*

C.


----------



## Johnno75 (5 Aug 2021)

Check whether there is a minimum spend before you actually get the cash back. I tried a different scheme with that crowd before where you get X% back if you use your Avantcard card via Avantages and use certain merchants. I noticed I wasn’t getting any cash back onto my account and when I read the conditions it said I had to spend a minimum monthly amount on the card to avail of the cash refund. It was not worth the hassle so I gave up.


----------



## mtk (5 Aug 2021)

Aib platinum gives 0.5% back on purchase (once you go over 5k for the year as far as  i remember).  works for me anyway,


----------



## skrooge (5 Aug 2021)

No minimum spend with Avantcard. I was an existing customer (MBNA)  who switched to the reward+ account 2 years ago. Averaged about €10 a month cashback over that period. Not bad for a phonecall. Card and account stayed the same for me. 

Depending on your annual spend the AIB card may be a better offer but Avant are a strong second place  - especially as an existing customer.


----------



## MrEarl (5 Aug 2021)

Have a look at the other thread running here on Askaboutmoney.com, about Avantcard.

Be aware of the fact that you don't actually have a gold card anymore - regardless of what physical card you hold, they told me that they discontinued all gold and platinum cards a few years ago, and that they had advised all customers that they were no longer providing some of the perks, from the old platinum and gold cards. I personally never got any notification, and they've failed to evidence the so called communication that they say they sent out.

If you swap over to their Rewards card, make sure they set the interest rate that's advertised for that card - they failed to do so, when they swapped me over, and now claim that they can only do it for 6 months at a time, then review.

Personally, I think they've gone down hill rapidly, since Avantcard took over MBNA, and particularly, in the last couple of years.

I'm actually on the verge of leaving them, tbh. I don't like the way they appear to be doing business - one too many "issues", to put it politely.


----------



## Chuckey (6 Aug 2021)

MrEarl said:


> Have a look at the other thread running here on Askaboutmoney.com, about Avantcard.
> 
> Be aware of the fact that you don't actually have a gold card anymore - regardless of what physical card you hold, they told me that they discontinued all gold and platinum cards a few years ago, and that they had advised all customers that they were no longer providing some of the perks, from the old platinum and gold cards. I personally never got any notification, and they've failed to evidence the so called communication that they say they sent out.
> 
> ...


Thanks MrEarl.  That's very interesting.  
Yes, I do have a physical Avantcard that says "gold" on the front.  I never really took any notice of the gold perks. I always pay the card in full every month, so the interest rate doesn't really bother me.  I don't recall any correspondence about a discontinuation of the gold status.

I have a high (10k) limit on the card, which is reassuring for emergencies.  I've heard that it's difficult to get limits like that nowadays, but perhaps not.

I'll take a look at the other thread you mentioned

C.


----------



## Chuckey (6 Aug 2021)

skrooge said:


> No minimum spend with Avantcard. I was an existing customer (MBNA)  who switched to the reward+ account 2 years ago. Averaged about €10 a month cashback over that period. Not bad for a phonecall. Card and account stayed the same for me.
> 
> Depending on your annual spend the AIB card may be a better offer but Avant are a strong second place  - especially as an existing customer.


 €10 a month sounds good 
Did you notice any downsides to switching over to Reward+ from the "old" account? 

C.


----------



## MugsGame (6 Aug 2021)

Chuckey said:


> I have a high (10k) limit on the card, which is reassuring for emergencies.  I've heard that it's difficult to get limits like that nowadays, but perhaps not.


Avant approved a new card for me with a 10k limit this week - not sure what the required monthly/annual income for that is though.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (6 Aug 2021)

My husband switched to the Avant card with cash back a couple of years ago and kept his €15000 limit (I'd say we'd struggle to get a card with a €500 limit now!).

One thing to note is that the cashback is limited to (I think) retail and entertainment spending only, which I presume excludes travel, subscriptions, etc.

I switched my AIB card to their cashback when it came out, also kept my €5000 limit, when I rang them as an existing cardholder to change it and said that I didn't earn anything like their limit they said it was no problem. We generally have a business-related expense of about €3000 in January so that covers most of the €5000 before the cashback kicks in.

Between us we get about €10-15 a month, better in our pockets anyway. We also pay them all off before interest kicks in so only costs the stamp duty. We also use them for practically everything so our bank fees are limited to a couple of DD fees a month rather than paying for each utility, etc, separately.


----------



## skrooge (7 Aug 2021)

Chuckey said:


> €10 a month sounds good
> Did you notice any downsides to switching over to Reward+ from the "old" account?
> 
> C.



Not a thing. A 10 minute phonecall, they pushed some buttons their side. No changes my side (same card same account etc.). Only difference for me was my bill was a €6.25 smaller at the end of that first month. 

Conjecture on my part but I even think they counted the whole first month and not just the period after i switched.


----------



## MrEarl (8 Aug 2021)

The reports from people having bad experiences with Avant are growing - move to Avant with your eyes open everyone. 

See https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/avantcard-service-issues.223424/#post-1732011


----------



## Chuckey (30 Dec 2021)

I just wanted to give an update on this Avantcard cashback feature.

I signed up in early August 2021.
Cashback credit amount each at the end of each month since:
Aug 10.23
Sep: 6.49
Oct: 5.13
Nov: 12.00 
Dec: 11.20

So that's over 45 euro in 5 months for a 2 minute phone call - as I was an existing customer.
I expect it will be around 80 euro for the year - more than covering the annual Government tax. 
It's more money than my Irish deposit accounts earned in interest this year - LOL
As another poster mentioned, it's mostly rewards for entertainment related charges.

Thanks to the OP over on boards.
C.


----------



## cunninsu (17 Jan 2022)

Chuckey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I spotted this in the Bargain Alerts thread of boards.ie
> 
> ...


Thank you.  I just contacted Avantcard and they switched me over to the cash back card. Same number, same card etc. 12 euro cashback per month applied.  Great for a quick phone call.


----------



## paulhynes (26 Jan 2022)

Have avant stopped their cash back card? Its gone from their website?

Or am i losing my mind.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jan 2022)

This one?





						Reward+ with €100 cashback
					

The only card in Ireland that rewards you with a 25% interest refund every month. Sign up today for a €100 cashback bonus. Plus access over 300 rewards with Avantages, our award winning loyalty programme. Look on the plus side with Reward+.




					www.avantmoney.ie


----------



## paulhynes (26 Jan 2022)

Yes, there is only mention of 25% (this has gone up?) interest refund now and no mention of cashback on purchases?


----------



## macplaxton (2 Feb 2022)

@paulhynes  I can't find it either.

Joined mid-November, got €12.00 cashback on 31st December. Nothing credited 31st January.

Have they dropped it on the sly? It's not a good show if they have.


----------



## macplaxton (2 Feb 2022)

Update: €12 cashback finally showing this evening. No idea how they work the date out 02/02, but someone on boards said it wasn't due until today.


----------



## DeeKie (3 Feb 2022)

I cancelled my card today. Too unreliable and too many mistakes


----------



## newirishman (3 Feb 2022)

DeeKie said:


> I cancelled my card today. Too unreliable and too many mistakes


Can you elaborate what you mean? Does the card not work on occasion? is there a problem with the transactions showing up correctly?
just got an Avant credit card two weeks ago and so far it does what it says on the tin.


----------



## DeeKie (3 Feb 2022)

It’s very unreliable. If you search here there have been other threads listing the issues. My problems with it have been online and offline.


----------



## Páid (3 Feb 2022)

I've been using my Avant credit card for about two months and I haven't had one problem with it online or offline. The cashback showed up yesterday.


----------



## tomdublin (5 Feb 2022)

Just checked the Avantcard website, they have removed the cashback feature for new customers.


----------



## skrooge (6 Feb 2022)

tomdublin said:


> Just checked the Avantcard website, they have removed the cashback feature for new customers.



I found the following under credit card faq's:

"The Cashback option was removed from Reward+ on 19 Jan 2022, customers who have the Cashback reward receive 1.25% paid on shopping and entertainment..."

I'm hopeful we'll retain it but it's not the strongest statement ever. Roll on early march and we'll know one way or another.

Is cashback in our T&C's? If it is  I presume any change would require them to notify us in advance.


----------



## tomdublin (6 Feb 2022)

Could indicate that they might want to get out of the credit card business here.  Keeping cashback would have been a major factor in helping them attract KBC customers


----------



## nest egg (6 Feb 2022)

I'd h


skrooge said:


> I found the following under credit card faq's:
> 
> "The Cashback option was removed from Reward+ on 19 Jan 2022, customers who have the Cashback reward receive 1.25% paid on shopping and entertainment..."
> 
> ...


If they were removing it from existing customers, they'd have written to inform them. If nobody has received any info on this, I'd take it the cashback continues for those who already have the card


----------



## skrooge (6 Feb 2022)

tomdublin said:


> Could indicate that they might want to get out of the credit card business here.  Keeping cashback would have been a major factor in helping them attract KBC customers




I'd be surprised if they left but I can see  why they might do away with some of the perks. Ulster and KBC leaving means less competition. These people will be looking for a credit card regardless so you don't need to offer the same level of incentives to get new business (or retain existing business).

Avant may not want to take on board every displaced credit card customer that is coming down the line.


----------



## tomdublin (6 Feb 2022)

So stamp duty on credit cards is collected on 1 April for the preceding year.  I wonder what happens if KBC pulls out in the autumn and a customer doesn't take out another credit card with another bank.   Would stamp duty be refunded pro rata?


----------



## skrooge (6 Feb 2022)

tomdublin said:


> So stamp duty on credit cards is collected on 1 April for the preceding year.  I wonder what happens if KBC pulls out in the autumn and a customer doesn't take out another credit card with another bank.   Would stamp duty be refunded pro rata?




In that instance the card holder will probably be charged the stamp duty on their last bill and be issued with a letter of closure once KBC exit.  The letter can then be presented to a new credit card provider and should mean they avoid being charged twice in the one year.

That assumes the  KBC credit card account is closed before you open a new one. If you have two open at the same time then you will be charged stamp duty twice.


----------



## tomdublin (6 Feb 2022)

skrooge said:


> The letter can then be presented to a new credit card provider and should mean they avoid being charged twice in the one year.


Yes OK but what if one chooses not to take out another credit card?


----------



## Freelance (6 Feb 2022)

The duty is payable in arrears, e.g €30 due on 1st April 2022 for the year 2nd April 2021 to 1st April 2022, so pro rata refunds are irrelevant.  The duty is also due upon closure of an account, provided the card was used during the year, irrespective of whether you open another card account or not. The only concession is that there is no stamp duty due on the second (and subsequent) card(s) provided the trail of duty paid letters is maintained. 

Full details on the revenue site, here:






						Credit cards and charge cards
					

Financial institutions  generally collect Stamp Duty on 1 April, in arrears, unless the account has been closed during the year




					www.revenue.ie


----------



## ClubMan (6 Feb 2022)

tomdublin said:


> So stamp duty on credit cards is collected on 1 April for the preceding year.  I wonder what happens if KBC pulls out in the autumn and a customer doesn't take out another credit card with another bank.   Would stamp duty be refunded pro rata?


Doubt it as, even in normal circumstances, you pay the stamp duty if you've had an active credit card for even one day of the previous credit card stamp duty year.


----------



## tomdublin (6 Feb 2022)

That might be a reason for terminating a KBC credit card before April.


----------

